# 2 new toys to play with. =D



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

got about 8 new calls yesterday but these two are by far my favorites.

number one is a beatiful red palm bunny distress call turned by Kerry i believe his last name is Carver. anyways the custom call maker in Ephraim.










number two is a Kettle Creek Trash Mouth howler. It may be laminated wood but its still a nice 'un










all i can say is WOW on Kerrys call.

P.S. sorry you have to scroll to see the calls my camera likes taking big pictures lol


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet looking calls. I don't know how much experience you have howling but it's one of my favorite ways to call coyotes.
Where did you get the Kettle Creek call?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

longbow said:


> Sweet looking calls. I don't know how much experience you have howling but it's one of my favorite ways to call coyotes.
> Where did you get the Kettle Creek call?


I don't know the first thing about howling but i can do the greeting howl and the challenge howl decently, maybe another 2 weeks and i can take them outside and try. But the Chatter howl is one i can not get down, and maybe thats just because i need a biger howler with a bigger toneboard.

I actually got the calls from a guy on a predator hunting forum i am part of but the only place ive seen to get kettle creeks is from the website. But so far with my little knowledge im pleased with the trash mouth.

http://kettlecreekcalls.com/


----------

